# Will a hose coupling eat hose on the reel?



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

So I have a few new contracts coming up and I need to have a longer hose on my jetter. I have 400' of 3/8 on my big reel but I need to have 600' for these two new contracts. If I add a 200' of hose will that coupling eat on my hoses when it's buried in the reel? 

The thread showing hose jacket getting eaten by vibration has me a little nervous. Note: my hose reel is not mounted with the motor or pump it is mounted 6 feet away.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Well my jetter hose getting chewed up like that was an isolated incidence...I think! My machine is back at jetters northwest and they believe a new design feature I had on my unit was causing the excessive vibration. They had removed the fittings and they informed me the machine is running as should.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

What I would recommend is using a 2' piece of rubber hose around the coupling when it's on the reel and in use. Sounds like it will only need to be on for these few jobs.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah it probably won't be on there that much. It just made more sense to me to have multiple short hoses instead of one long one. That way when I'm usually using just 300-400 feet I don't have the pressure loss from having 600 on the reel.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Any coupleings i saw in the reels would crack from always haveing the hose bent before and after the strait coupleings. But no damage was done to the surronding hose, The cracking around the coupleing is just handled through maintence when it or hopefully before it occurs.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

saysflushable said:


> Any coupleings i saw in the reels would crack from always haveing the hose bent before and after the strait coupleings. But no damage was done to the surronding hose, The cracking around the coupleing is just handled through maintence when it or hopefully before it occurs.


Hey saysflushable! How do ya like yur new jetter?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Hey saysflushable! How do ya like yur new jetter?


Just lie to him and say you should've bought a Jetters Northwest Brute.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Well it dang sure makes more sense to leave my 400' on there and just add a 200' hose on the end when I need the extra length. My reel will hold 750' and I had thought about buying a 600' hose to run but that's just excess pressure loss when I don't need the length.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

PPRI said:


> Well it dang sure makes more sense to leave my 400' on there and just add a 200' hose on the end when I need the extra length. My reel will hold 750' and I had thought about buying a 600' hose to run but that's just excess pressure loss when I don't need the length.


Correct! Why have that extra pressure loss 100% of the time when it's only needed 95% of the time!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Just lie to him and say you should've bought a Jetters Northwest Brute.


:laughing: and that was a loud laugh as I woke my wife up from her nap


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Hey saysflushable! How do ya like yur new jetter?


We haven't had it that long. And its not in my van but so far it seems about perfect for our jobs. The remote helps alot because we are mostly in basements. I think Ben did right by me with all his help. Would have prefered propane but not at the extra cost or horse power loss. Not that I have alot of call for indoor use but I'd like to have the option.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Electrical tape.


----------

